

Augmented reality app puts the Twin Towers back in the picture. - aculver
http://110stories.com/

======
aculver
Here's the original Kickstarter page.
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/110stories/110-stories-a...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/110stories/110-stories-
augmented-reality-twin-towers-iphone-a)

